# Outlaw Trails West Virginia Labor Day Weekend



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

We're heading up the 29th, and staying until Labor day. Not sure if anyone else will be up that way that weekend, but if you are, and you see a silver Brute, a yellow Renegade and possibly a swarm of sport bikes around us, feel free to stop and say hi.


----------

